# Newborn Session



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

We typically spend a few hours on a newborn session... as they dictate the pace. From feeding...changing... screaming... lol..etc.  We scheduled this as a very late session as all of our schedules didn't line up and she would have been much older than 14 days by the time we could photograph her.

The shoot started at 8... ended at midnight. 

She never really went to sleep... fully alert most of the time... and constantly flailing her arms and legs. Kristy my partner would pose her... think she was out... and 2 seconds later... she was swimming or running...eyes wide open.... LOL  crying..peeing.. pooping... flailing...eating... for 4 hours.  Never seen anything like it before. 

Had the heat up to 80+  ....Mom had a cd going of waves crashing to help with some soothing sounds... 

I think we are going back to the hard fast rule...* no* newborns older than 10 days... all the newborns we have photographed have been 6-8 days old... and all they do is sleep... and that is a beautiful thing! 

Here are few to share.... good times!
Hatch


01



Jessica Newborn Session by hatch1921, on Flickr

02



Jessica Baby Session by hatch1921, on Flickr

03



Jessica Baby Session by hatch1921, on Flickr

04



Jessica Baby Session by hatch1921, on Flickr


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 28, 2011)

Do you have any color pictures?


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2011)

These will some day become treasured family heirlooms. The expression of the baby in the last picture, looking at the camera, is superb!!! The first shot, with the mom holding the baby to her bosom is also super!


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

Rebekah5280 said:


> Do you have any color pictures?



Nope  Client purchased these in black and white 

Hatch


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

Derrel said:


> These will some day become treasured family heirlooms. The expression of the baby in the last picture, looking at the camera, is superb!!! The first shot, with the mom holding the baby to her bosom is also super!



Thank you very much Derrel.  I appreciate the kind words.
Hatch


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 28, 2011)

I agree, they are great! 

I ask about colored pics because I always have issues with skin tone..  Black and white always look fine, but colored newborn photos are hard!


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

Rebekah5280 said:


> I agree, they are great!
> 
> I ask about colored pics because I always have issues with skin tone..  Black and white always look fine, but colored newborn photos are hard!



They were all shot in color  

Are you shooting raw? 
Are you using a custom white balance?
Are you shooting a gray card to help with the white balance in post?

Babies can be red and splotchy....  you can fix a lot of this in post. 

Here is a color version....

*LINK TO PHOTO*

The forum was really resizing the shot...


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I shoot in Raw.

I set my white balance.

I have not heard of shooting a gray card to help in post.  What Why and How?  

I really appreciate your help.  Its hard to get my questions answered.  I just finished a photography class, but it was mainly on my DSLR and Aperature/SS/ISO ect...  I'm learning as I'm going and trying to absorb as much as I can from books, internet and from anyone who is willing to help me out.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 28, 2011)

I just love the creamy tone of the babies skin and how "bright" the portrait is.  This is what I'm trying to recreate in the pictures of my baby girl, and my friend's babies.  Everyone thinks my pictures are great, but I want them to be so much more!!   
I'll be learning for life!


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

*White balance card or target *
*
Video showing how to set your white balance*

*Color Checker Passport....*

*Here it is on B&H*

Should help get you going in the right direction  
Hatch


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Hatch.  I really appreciate the information.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 28, 2011)

I like these - photo 4 has captured such a great expression on the baby's face :thumbup:


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

Rebekah5280 said:


> Thank you so much Hatch.  I really appreciate the information.


  Yo uare very welcome 



PhotoTish said:


> I like these - photo 4 has captured such a great expression on the baby's face :thumbup:


  Thank you very much  Glad you like them 

Hatch


----------



## dallasimagery (May 28, 2011)

I like em, in #1 she looks uncomfrotable and hunched over; not very graceful (which most women like to be portrayed as). I like the composition and angle. Would like to see her kissing his head maybe.

2 - Decent also, I'd clone out the baby's right foot. The chunkiness of her arm is really standing out here because of the square angle and also because her arm is a bit flabby; to minimize that I would have shot with her arm angling off in the distance. As it stands, I'd use liquify to pull it in. This pose is almost cliche these days, but I still like it. It really focuses on the baby. Almost any person in this pose would have their arm look somewhat flabby, I'd suggest a tighter crop like this (also, notice the rim light helping to pull the baby out of the black background; I also carefully positioned her hand to make it appear graceful here):







3 - Another cliche' pose, but I still like it and it's done well here.

4 - I really like this one... baby almost looks like a little monkey here. Like the others, I love his expression! Nice catch

Also, the light is a bit flat (where are the shadows to give them three-dimensionality?) and I'd like to see a rim light to help pull them out of that black background.

They're also nice and sharp...


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

All poses are cliche... it's all been done. 

#2 is the Dad.. not the Mom...  arm was worked on... took it to a point I thought was acceptable.

#3 All poses are cliche... it's all been done before... 

Your shot... no light in the babies eyes... dead eyes... doesn't do anything for me.  would have moved the light to not cast as shadow from right to left on the baby... black and white conversion is nice.

Thanks for the comments.
Hatch


----------



## dallasimagery (May 28, 2011)

Hatch1921 said:


> All poses are cliche... it's all been done.



BS it has.



Hatch1921 said:


> #2 is the Dad.. not the Mom...



Who cares?



Hatch1921 said:


> arm was worked on... took it to a point I thought was acceptable.



yeah, right - it's still not acceptable. A tighter crop would do it.



Hatch1921 said:


> #3 All poses are cliche... it's all been done before...



BS it has. And your attitude seems to be "I won't improve or push myself because, well, it's all been done before." Ok! have fun with that.



Hatch1921 said:


> Your shot... no light in the babies eyes... dead eyes...



No that's not true... there's light there.



Hatch1921 said:


> doesn't do anything for me.



Lol - ok. Dude you can choose to take the criticism and improve yourself, or poo poo every line of it, which you have done on here and other posts too. I don't think there's any comparison between our two shots of a similar pose...



Hatch1921 said:


> would have moved the light to not cast as shadow from right to left on the baby..



No, unlike in your photos, my photos use shadow play to create 3-dimensionality - photography 101. Here's anohter example, notice how unlike in your images whewre the lighting ratio is pretty much 1:1 all around, there is around a 3:1 ratio here, which helps create the illusion of 3d. Notice also how there is a distinct rim or "kicker" light to help pop the subjects out of the background, unless in yours where the subjects are lost:









Hatch1921 said:


> black and white conversion is nice.



Thanks, but I'd recommend you worry more about composition, lighting and basic photography and not focus so much on "processing."


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 28, 2011)

1st lets start by saying  you have posted 2x's on my images/posts... no real constructive criticism... the senior session and this session.   If you look at the all my posts since joining this forum... I've been nothing but helpful.  I found your initial post from the senior session to be abrasive.   I just said thank you for the comments as I didn't want to get in to a pissing contest with you.   I didn't agree with your statements... and I don't really care if you like my work or not.  At the end of the day... it's the clients who matter... and they are thrilled with my work. End of story. 

Then I get the "Cliche" remarks today.... which really... there are no new poses in photography... it truly has all been done before.   I put a lot of value on constructive criticism as I'm very willing to improve my work.  To listen to those who have a solid foundation of work and can express how to improve someones work without coming across as an ass. The basis which I judge whether I listen to the person is based on their work and experience.   You've posted one photo which has no catch lights and dead eyes.. with a large shadow on the belly and neck area.  Not the best example I've seen to help me improve my work or to back up why I should listen to you.  Image #2... I'm sure they loved it... doesn't do anything for me.  Yeah... a 3:1 lighting ratio... and? 




> Thanks, but I'd recommend you worry more about composition, lighting and  basic photography and not focus so much on "processing."


Very little post work is applied to my images...  no clue what you are talking about in this statement.  

There is just this hostile tone on how you come across on wanting to tell me how to improve my work.  From the previous post and this one.  Maybe you mean well... but I think you come across very arrogant in your replies. 

I have links to my body of work... people can go to my sites and listen to what I have to say based on what they see... they either like it or hate... I'm cool with either/'or...     care to share you work?  Maybe I'll put a little more effort in to my replies and I won't think you are some troll just trying to stir things up.  

Hatch


----------



## dallasimagery (May 29, 2011)

Hatch1921 said:


> I have links to my body of work...



I know, I saw em 

Again, what you do with this information is your choice... and it looks like you've made it.


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 29, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> Hatch1921 said:
> 
> 
> > I have links to my body of work...
> ...



And I went through some of your posts last night... to get a better understanding of what kind of work you produce....   you initial post with your favorite images....   go back and read over the advice you offered me in this thread... about post processing...rim lights.. crops...etc. .and apply it to your work. 

*Please*... from here on out... *please* do not comment on my work.  You are in no position to offer me advice on how to improve, when you yourself have a lot to learn.   This will be my last interaction with you.. comment on my stuff or not... I'm not going to respond...  I don't want to waste anymore time or energy on you. 

Hatch


----------



## mrshaleyberg (May 29, 2011)

Hatch!! I absolutely love this set! What was your light set up?


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 30, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Hatch!! I absolutely love this set! What was your light set up?


 

Many thanks   It was a mix of one or two lights...  same softbox setup as in this lighting diagram.

If I remember correctly.. Mom and baby were 2 lights...  the rest of the shots were single light and possible a reflector... but I think it was just 1 light. 

Photography Lighting Diagram - Chelsea Maternity Shoot

Thank you again 
Hatch


----------



## dallasimagery (May 30, 2011)

Don't proceed to tell me what to do - and don't even begin to compare your photography to mine.. it's a joke. 

if you don't want people posting on your threads, then don't create them. This is a photography forum last time I checked...


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 30, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> Don't proceed to tell me what to do - and don't even begin to compare your photography to mine.. it's a joke.
> 
> if you don't want people posting on your threads, then don't create them. This is a photography forum last time I checked...


----------



## mrshaleyberg (May 30, 2011)

Dallas- Why come in a thread to start unwanted drama? Doesn't really make sense, but whatever. Might wanna go wash that sand out of your vagina! Just sayin!

  ANYWAY!

   Thank you so much for the link! Just what I was wanting to look at! What F-stop do you usually shoot at? Primary lens?


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 30, 2011)

Really depends on the situation ...from F/5.6-F/11 depending on the lighting being used... if I want more depth of field...to make sure both the baby and the parent/s are in the focal plane. For the lens... again... depends...  85mm prime and a 135mm prime I tend to use the most.  I will use a 50mm prime as well.  I picked up the Canon 85L last year and I find myself using it more and more. Great lens!  Nikon has a killer 85mm as well.  Even the Sigma 85mm is killer if you get one that doesn't have issue.

Glad this helped and thanks for the comments.
Hatch


----------



## mrshaleyberg (May 31, 2011)

I think I'm just going to message you with a few more questions if you don't mind!!


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 1, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Dallas- Why come in a thread to start unwanted drama? Doesn't really make sense, but whatever. Might wanna go wash that sand out of your vagina! Just sayin!
> 
> ANYWAY!
> ?



No vagina's here, fool! Might wanna check that RUDENESS at the door!

And I didn't start anything - i was critiquing photos. Some people don't take criticism too well, especially when it's absolutely true  Those are the people you'll see churning out the same old crap in 5 years, who never improve themselves at all.  

I can see you're a noob, so you might want to start doing things the right way now as opposed to later.  I can tell by your post you are concerned about the wrong things (prime/zoom, f-stop, etc) and you might want to pick up some good photography books and you'll realizize that pros use zooms and primes both. Some of my favorite photographers of all time use fairly cheap zooms.


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew this forum has an Ignore list.. awesome!  Haley, just click on the profile image.. choose ignore... and all the ignorance disappears.   Sending a reply to your PM now. 

Hatch


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 1, 2011)

Hatch1921 said:


> I knew this forum has an Ignore list.. awesome!  Haley, just click on the profile image.. choose ignore... and all the ignorance disappears.   Sending a reply to your PM now.
> 
> Hatch


 
Wow! Now THERE is a great attitude for improving! ROFL


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 1, 2011)

*This message is hidden because dallasimagery is on your ignore list.    *


----------



## SabrinaO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow Dallas! Comparing your newborn session to Hatch's.. Hatch has it down 100%
With your photo, I see dead eyes, too much contrast, blown out skin and really bad framing/composition. You come across as a know it all...but it doesn't seem you know much. Hatch's photos are beautiful.


----------



## mybelle (Jun 11, 2011)

Just gotta say, I love these pics!

Also, THANK YOU for posting how to ignore dallas-what's-his-name. That guy has popped up in several threads I've read and has been nothing but a trolling jackass.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Wow Dallas! Comparing your newborn session to Hatch's.. Hatch has it down 100%
> With your photo, I see dead eyes, too much contrast, blown out skin and really bad framing/composition. You come across as a know it all...but it doesn't seem you know much. Hatch's photos are beautiful.



ROFLMAO, I won't even respond to that, except to say, I looked at your web site  You have quite a lot to learn, and would be better-served to shut up and observe.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

mybelle said:


> Just gotta say, I love these pics!
> 
> Also, THANK YOU for posting how to ignore dallas-what's-his-name. That guy has popped up in several threads I've read and has been nothing but a trolling jackass.



FU


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 13, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Hatch's photos are beautiful.


 


mybelle said:


> Just gotta say, I love these pics!



Thank you both very much. I appreciate the comments.   Have a fun week.
Hatch


----------

